# Why can't a book a trip that doesn't include buses



## Ivanman (Dec 28, 2016)

About 20 years or so ago I took a train from San Jose, CA all the way to the Orange County Area and it was an awesome experience!

I now live in the central valley and realize that to take that same train down there I would have to take it from somewhere in the Sf Bay Area. (Maybe the Coast Starlight?-I don't know). Anyway, I have been trying different booking options to get a train that would take me from roughly the bay area to SoCal without taking buses, but all of the options that the computer gives me include buses.

Why is this necessary?! There is a train that goes from Modesto to Emeryville and Emeryville to San Juan Capistrano! I am getting really frustrated and wondering why I can't get this particular trip. If I wanted to take a bus, and transfer 3 different times I would've just taken the Greyhound. I'm wondering if I should just rent a car an drive there, I mean, for what Amtrak charges, this trip should be available.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Dec 28, 2016)

The only one seat ride I am aware of from the Bay Area to Los Angeles is the Coast Starlight (CS) and it terminates in Los Angeles (LAX). According to the CS schedule, you can transfer to Pacific Surfliner 796 which serves Fullerton, Anaheim, and Irvine all the way to San Diego.

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/800/746/Coast-Starlight-Schedule-011116.pdf


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm supposing the problem is Modesto to the Bay Area is technically out of the way and your train from Modesto to Sacramento or Martinez would have to arrive in the Bay Area early morning as the Coast Starlight departs Emeryville at 8:10 AM in the morning. Is there a train that arrives that early from Modesto? While you cannot book such itinerary on line, if you call AGR or Amtrak phone reservations they would make you a multi city reservation which would require you staying overnight in Bay Area on your own "dime".

All the trains in the central valley can only go as far as Bakersville. From Bakersville to Los Angeles Union Station is on a Thru-way Bus. Trains to the north or nortwest to Bay Area do not arrive in time to connect with the south bound Coast Starlight for same day connection.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 29, 2016)

Because from Modesto to SoCal there is no connection via train either at Sacramento or Oakland that would allow for a same day connection southbound. Your most direct Amtrak only choice would be to take the train from Modesto to Bakersfield then the dedicated Ambus to LA. Now there is another way to do this all on rail but you're going to have to go to the ACE station in Stockton, take ACE to San Jose then the Coast Starlight to LA and a Surfliner if going farther south.

However, if taking a round trip if you want to take the Starlight you'll have to overnight in the Bay Area or Sacramento as there is no same day connection between the northbound Starlight and San Joaquin service. Otherwise you'd be left to take the Ambus from LA to Bakersfield then the San Joaquin back up to Modesto.

Thus, if you're looking for a round trip Amtrak train only way to get from Modesto down to SoCal you're looking at overnighting in Sacramento or the Bay Area both ways. You can do same day but it would be train to Bakersfield and the Ambus to LA and the reverse on the return.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, you'd have to stay in the Bay Area or Sacramento to catch 11 the next day to LA, if you're going only Amtrak.

More reasons for overnight SF-LA!

Honestly, hard to believe that this kind of train doesn't exist yet.

Otherwise, the first 2 ACE trains from Stockton make it to San Jose to catch 11. You'll have to drive to Stockton, and ACE only runs on weekdays.


----------



## BCL (Jan 1, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I'm supposing the problem is Modesto to the Bay Area is technically out of the way and your train from Modesto to Sacramento or Martinez would have to arrive in the Bay Area early morning as the Coast Starlight departs Emeryville at 8:10 AM in the morning. Is there a train that arrives that early from Modesto? While you cannot book such itinerary on line, if you call AGR or Amtrak phone reservations they would make you a multi city reservation which would require you staying overnight in Bay Area on your own "dime".
> 
> All the trains in the central valley can only go as far as Bakersville. From Bakersville to Los Angeles Union Station is on a Thru-way Bus. Trains to the north or nortwest to Bay Area do not arrive in time to connect with the south bound Coast Starlight for same day connection.


I was looking at your post and something just didn't seem right. You meant Bakersfield, right?

Really - the only way to do what the OP wants is to go in the reverse direction and the back in the intended direction. The San Joaquin does that by design, but it's a short distance.

And to answer the OP's question, what's preventing what you're asking from happening is Union Pacific. They basically won't allow for regular use of the Tehachapi Loop by Amtrak or Amtrak California. I think Amtrak California has been talking for years about a San Joaquin route going all the way from Oakland to at least Los Angeles. I don't think they would consider further than that since it's already served by the Pacific Surfliner. However, a transfer would be pretty easy.

The bus serves a transportation need. However, it certainly doesn't help for someone like the OP who wants a "train only" trip.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 26, 2017)

You could call Amtrak Reservations for assistance. You may have to breakup your trip into separate segments to fool the computer, but then you don't have guaranteed connections.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 26, 2017)

If the connection is ordinarily guaranteed, it will be guaranteed even if booked on the multi-city option as long as both segments on the same reservation, AFAIK.


----------

